# Another big Blackwater buck



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Blackwater is going to be even more popular next year if it keeps producing. Did anyone else see the other big buck from Blackwater on Facebook? Hopefully there is a good story with it.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Announcing the kill of any deer especially if the announcement contains the words big, monster, and Blackwater always requires pictures. Doesn't matter if you killed it or just heard about it - if you post about it first - you gotta have pics
THROW THE FLAG!!


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is the picture I found on Whitetails of Alabama and Florida. Lot of comments saying they don't believe it.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

ironman said:


> Here is the picture I found on Whitetails of Alabama and Florida. Lot of comments saying they don't believe it.


hard not to pull the BS flag on that one.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Dagwood is challenging the fact that this is a Blackwater buck. Play under further review.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I call Buuullllll Ssshhhhiiiittttt!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's another pic. This one looks legit to me.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Here's another pic. This one looks legit to me.


With this picture I wouldn't call BS. We all know like the 122" buck shot out of the hutton unit last year then you have the 126" deer shot this year out of BW. With BW being 191,000 acres I bet you there are a few deer out there that score over 120" and maybe a few over 130". It is just they know where to hide and when to hide. We all know that. This buck probably score in the high 120's.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Brandon_SPC said:


> With this picture I wouldn't call BS. We all know like the 122" buck shot out of the hutton unit last year then you have the 126" deer shot this year out of BW. With BW being 191,000 acres I bet you there are a few deer out there that score over 120" and maybe a few over 130". It is just they know where to hide and when to hide. We all know that. This buck probably score in the high 120's.


Exactly! There are prob more than you would think in there.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Here's another pic. This one looks legit to me.



Not even the same deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

It definitely is the same deer. There are 2 more pictures on that Facebook page with the deer on the ground in Blackwater and it is textbook blackwater ground. I can't upload pics with my phone but go look. All kinds of monster florida bucks running around the panhandle. Funny how those that hunt 200 yards from there truck's and shoot every legal deer they see are usually the ones that say it can't be. I have seen more bucks like this one and even bigger where I hunt which is in blackwater in person and on camera for several years now. The antler restrictions might piss a lot of people off. But I guarantee if one of them 3+ year old studs come running by the ones that are mad in a few years they might change their beliefs. Has anybody seen the 145 inch giant that was shot in North Okaloosa county just the other day that was brought into Chad Coopers? Beast 13 point. They are out there when given a chance to grow .


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

706Z said:


> Not even the same deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thats the same deer.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

And the 122 that was shot in BW last year was 127 gross.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

RippinLips14 said:


> And the 122 that was shot in BW last year was 127 gross.


Oh I was just stating what the picture had written on it at the check station. That buck is a hell of a deer to.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Somethings Screwy


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

RippinLips14 said:


> It definitely is the same deer. There are 2 more pictures on that Facebook page with the deer on the ground in Blackwater and it is textbook blackwater ground. I can't upload pics with my phone but go look. All kinds of monster florida bucks running around the panhandle. Funny how those that hunt 200 yards from there truck's and shoot every legal deer they see are usually the ones that say it can't be. I have seen more bucks like this one and even bigger where I hunt which is in blackwater in person and on camera for several years now. The antler restrictions might piss a lot of people off. But I guarantee if one of them 3+ year old studs come running by the ones that are mad in a few years they might change their beliefs. Has anybody seen the 145 inch giant that was shot in North Okaloosa county just the other day that was brought into Chad Coopers? Beast 13 point. They are out there when given a chance to grow .


Yep!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So the deer in the truck is the same deer on the concrete? Look at his right side G3. Strong crook in one pic but not showing in the other pic. May be angle??


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't know though the kids look a like. Might be two different deer.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

It's the same deer exact same kid identical exit wound. It's the angle. If you look at facebook whitetails of Alabama and Florida you can see it.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

Not the same deer. The bottom deer is a good florida buck. The top deer is a man.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

No doubt it's the same animal. Next time you kill a buck, get a buddy to take a bunch of pics. Experiment with angles and you too can turn your mediocre deer into a stud! I have done it myself screwing around with a buddy that was not there for the hunt. We had him convinced that the 105" 8 point was in fact a 150" deer! The key is to get the camera lower than the deer, and get the perfect angle to hold the deer. Even better prop his head up and just leave your rifle in the pic to identify as your deer. No man to reference off of! Most deer in magazines and promotional pictures for outdoor gear and lodges are done this way.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Well,u see what I see,Tryin!Not the same deer!!Prolly NOT from BW!!! Y-E-P!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

706Z said:


> Well,u see what I see,Tryin!Not the same deer!!Prolly NOT from BW!!! Y-E-P!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with these guys. The tines on the right side are almost the same length on one deer and way different lengths on the other. I don't care what angle it's from. Either way. Nice deer,war eagle and should have had a pack of dogs on it.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

It's the same deer just different angles. Look at the brown spot in its right ear. You can see it in both pics


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I don't know though the kids look a like. Might be two different deer.


Pretty sure he is a 9 point. I believe that is a G4 you are looking at in the first pic and its just hard to see in the other pic because of the angle.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

The brown spot is very pronounced on the lower inside of its right ear


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

hurricanes1 said:


> The brown spot is very pronounced on the lower inside of its right ear


agreed


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The brown spot is very common on any deer.... Notice it on both ears. 
I don't know if it's the same, not really bothering me other than asking myself - why do we do this?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

RippinLips14 said:


> I have seen more bucks like this one and even bigger where I hunt which is in blackwater in person and on camera for several years now.


I'm not calling BS on the deer but the above statement is gonna require me to put my boots on cause it's getting deep ........


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I don't know though the kids look a like. Might be two different deer.


I don't think that's the G3, I think that's the tip of the G2.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I don't think that's the G3, I think that's the tip of the G2.


Think you might be right about that


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I was going to post the 130 incher from north of hurricane lake but after this shit storm, I'll refrain.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I was about to say the same thing joez. That one makes this one look small.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> I was about to say the same thing joez. That one makes this one look small.



It would eat him for lunch. Check out Coopers Taxidermy on Facebook if you want to see it. Grown ass deer.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Well I was going to post the 130 incher from north of hurricane lake but after this shit storm, I'll refrain.



Joe just did it again 
THROW ANOTHER FLAG!!
(But that is a stud)


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Won't be my first, won't be my last.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's one my dad shot Back in Jan out of Blackwater..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Those pics not the same deer. Left sides a little weak. High dollar kitty litter in B/G has me a little suspicious
Also would bet your dad has had one slide out the back of the truck at some point.....most guys don't tie them in that good!!!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

The body doesn't even look the same. Be nice to have similar pictures for comparison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

This is why I dont post pics of all these 140" deer i've been killing all year lol


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Killed just a little north of crestview 145 incher


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ground photo of the blackwater deer


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

I think one of the biggest misconceptions when people see pictures of deer and make assumptions on whether or not a buck can come from an area or even determining how "big" it is is the spread. Just because a deer is 20 inches wide with good tines doesn't make it any bigger than a 12 inch wide deer with massive tines or even an average spread with good tines and huge mass . So many people see a wide racked deer and say oh that's gotta be a bama deer etc. I laugh when I see people with 18 inch deer with weak mass and tines and they start swearing it must score 120 lol that's why displacement and actual weight of the rack is the only true way of telling how much bone that old buck grew. Each buck is a trophy from a cowhorn to a Booner if that's what you are after. We have 120-130 inch deer taken from our local wma's every season so for people to start jumping the gun is hilarious.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Those pics not the same deer. Left sides a little weak. High dollar kitty litter in B/G has me a little suspicious
> Also would bet your dad has had one slide out the back of the truck at some point.....most guys don't tie them in that good!!!


 
with mule tape at that!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

RippinLips14 said:


> Ground photo of the blackwater deer


He should learn to wear his orange.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

RippinLips14 said:


> I think one of the biggest misconceptions when people see pictures of deer and make assumptions on whether or not a buck can come from an area or even determining how "big" it is is the spread. Just because a deer is 20 inches wide with good tines doesn't make it any bigger than a 12 inch wide deer with massive tines or even an average spread with good tines and huge mass . So many people see a wide racked deer and say oh that's gotta be a bama deer etc. I laugh when I see people with 18 inch deer with weak mass and tines and they start swearing it must score 120 lol that's why displacement and actual weight of the rack is the only true way of telling how much bone that old buck grew. Each buck is a trophy from a cowhorn to a Booner if that's what you are after. We have 120-130 inch deer taken from our local wma's every season so for people to start jumping the gun is hilarious.


My brother has game cam pics of a deer at least that good on escambia river and I have seen several deer with my own eyes come out of blackwater that would score as high as that buck just not with that wide style rack. I just thought it looked like different deer. No doubt in my mind that we grow em that big around here.Lots of fine bucks came off the old champion management area as well before they took that from us. I still don't think the horn rule is gonna make it any easier to kill the big ones. They are there now but it's hard to see them bastages.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

For what it's worth... the dude who had all the pictures of the 144" stud that got poached off his land this past thanksgiving, is saying that this deer did in fact come off blackwater. 

Not that it means anything, just saying. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

Austin Kelly is his name I believe, he is 16 and it was killed in north BW, I was told about it yesterday from his cousin one of my friends! What a awesome buck for this young man! Congrats!


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Killed approximately 6 miles north of Hurricane Lake just the other day according to the guy. Rough score is the 130's


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Correction 140's on the one above


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is a 10pt my dad got pictures of 5 years ago in Blackwater in a spot a lot of people hunt heavily. Goes to show you they get really smart. But this buck I had an opportunity to shoot during bow season but could never get a shot at his vitals all neck shot. I can easily say he would made at least 115" and probably would have broken 120". They are out there.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

RippinLips14 said:


> Ground photo of the blackwater deer



Not trying to stir the pot, but.....what's with the blue stripe on the tree in the background. I know blue is what rayonier marks all of their property with in Alabama. Don't think I've ever seen any blue markings in BW???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

They use blue in blackwater. When they are gonna take some trees out they use the blue on the trees as the boundary 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes they use the paint to designate the trees to be left as well as during logging operations.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Two areas I hunt have lots of blue trees. 1 north of 4 and the other south of 4 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Gotcha...all I could recall seeing is orange marks in BW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okaloosa (Feb 7, 2015)

who cares where he killed it, its huge for the panhandle period. But being he's go a rifle laying there would tell me that he either killed before thursday on BW or he killed on private land. Or he shouldve borrowed somebodys muzzle loader to stick in the pic. But ive seen more than i can count come off of blackwater that big and bigger


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

At least someone is hunting big bucks over in black water. All I see on here are pictures of little 3 and 4 points that are a year old or less. 
Let the little one walk and you will produce big ones. 
I know it's public land, and most people hunt " If it's brown , it's down" . 
But everyone else can make a difference. 
The big bucks hide until that sweet sweet aroma starts floating threw the air, then it's Game on. 
That's why your seeing so many big bucks in the last week or so coming out of public lands.


.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

RippinLips14 said:


> Killed approximately 6 miles north of Hurricane Lake just the other day according to the guy. Rough score is the 130's


I lost a good one about 6 miles North of Hurricane Lake a couple of weeks ago but I don't think that's him.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Those pics not the same deer. Left sides a little weak. High dollar kitty litter in B/G has me a little suspicious
> Also would bet your dad has had one slide out the back of the truck at some point.....most guys don't tie them in that good!!!


 
Most guys would just close the tailgate...:whistling:


----------

